# Best iron remover?



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I'm looking to get some iron remover

Just wondered what's best as I believe there's Iron X, AF Iron Out and a Dodo Juice one too


----------



## Ennoch (Jan 31, 2006)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol is awesome; clings better and seems to work better than Iron-X. Cheaper per litre too.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I do like Korrosol and wanted to stock up on Sunday with a 5L bottle but couldn't find it at Waxstock for sale anywhere. Went for 5L Envy Iron Awe with a tenner off and happy when I found out it can be diluted 1:1. Not used it yet but looking forward to.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Dodo Juice ferrous dueller is my go to now, got loads of pics of it somewhere.


----------



## msv (Mar 26, 2013)

love Car-chem revolt myself


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

korrosol kicks butt:thumb:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Car Chem, Angelwax Revelation or if you can still get hold of any Wax Tec Fall Off V2 are all good.

1st due to price point as got some in a GB, 2nd and 3rd cos they smell nice...for a fallout remover!

All are good at their job which is the main thing.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

have tried BH Korrosol and like it.
Also purchased some Car-Chem Revolt but yet to try.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Envy Car Care iron awe, there isn't a 'best' but its the one I've found to work the 'best' for me


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> Envy Car Care iron awe, there isn't a 'best' but its the one I've found to work the 'best' for me


See now that's the stand I missed at waxstock. Needed some filler killer aswell. Will have to try iron awe too.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Iron-X for me :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

*These are the ones i tested....​*

*Ok Folks, Long Time coming for many reasons.

However i think i have done enough to post my findings.

So First here although was the next to last thing i tested on, is the White bonnet i laid out and contaminated with iron particulate from rusty iron bars with an angle grinder...:lol:

Then left out all weathers for a few months turned once halfway through.










These were all measured into different containers and all had a brand new paint brush assigned to each individual product.

The paint brush application to ensure no risk of one product spraying onto adjacent section of another product.

So we have... Fragrance..

Bilt Hamber korrosol... one of my all time favourite scents lovely battenburg cake smell not over strong though.

CarPro Iron-X... This smells ok when you actually spray the product and is similar to the Korrosol but i can smell the undercurrent of the chemical in there when neat.

Orchard County Detailing Iron Cleanse... Very orange citrus smell only if you stick your nose in the bottle may you get some chemical essence.

Autosmart Fallout Remover... Smells of pretty much nothing... if you really try there is a very subtle scent but not offensive at all.

AutoBrite Purple Rain V2... Smells more of Iron-x of old.

Angel Wax Revelation... Very Nice Battenburg Cake Smell much like the Korrosol but not as strong not as deep an even better lighter fragrance makes it my all out favourite fallout remover smell.

Obsession Wax Renegade... A chemical smell like Iron-x of old but lighter not as strong smelling.

Now i need to make note of the OCD Iron Cleanse... Like the smell but i do have issue with its application, having tried many different spray heads on it in multiple tests i find it far to gloopy so you find you use more as its not getting as good a spread on the panels so you use more as you have to reapply to missed areas. A Shame as it does a good job on fallout.

Spray Heads...

I find the Iron-x Head is a great design, the fact that they did away with metal springs so its now a plastic mechanism is great.

I like Both the Bilt Hamber and the Carpro heads they work really well with there products giving a nice even easy spread.

The Autosmart Atomiser heads throw down a nice even pattern on there fallout remover.

The Autobrite head throws there fallout remover nicely.

The Stubby heads that are appearing on bottles now such as on the Angel Wax and the Obsession Wax... im not sure about these yes they are fairly controlled do you use more product im not sure.

Consistency...

The Obsession wax Renegade one seams to froth or foam with there fallout remover.

Autobrite Purple rain v2 is rather runny.

Autosmart Fallout remover Certainly is Runny.

OCD Iron Cleanse Sticks heavily as mentioned very gloopy.

CarPro Iron-x Sits between the Runny Purple Rain and the Sticky Iron Cleanse I nice Median.

Bilt Hamber Korrosol as above a Nice ballanced Consistency of cling and run.

Reactions...

Bilt Hamber Korrosol.. Lots of reaction and you can see the dissolving fallout streaking on the panel.

CarPro Iron-x.. As above for reaction.

OCD Iron Cleanse.. As its gloopy its not really running it gives a halo circular pattern as it seams to work on each individual piece of fallout radiating out from the particles in a circular pattern.

Autosmart Fallout Remover.. no visual reaction as it does not have a indicator compound in it.

Autobrite Purple Rain V2.. Does not have much of a visual indicating reaction, you can see the streaks as its a runny medium.

Angel wax Revelation.. i love the smell of this, plenty of reaction not as much run as even the Iron-x and Korrosol.

Obsession Wax Renegade.. Not much in the running it seams very similar to the iron cleanse with the circular patterns.

After rinsing and then spraying with there respective product again...

The Korrosol seams pretty clear, with only one little spot that could be embedded particulate.

The Iron-x again odd spot of reaction like he Korrosol.

Iron Cleanse this showed a lot of spots of reaction.

Autosmart no visual reaction but i did spray the bottom section with some Iron-x and did get some reaction there.

Purple Rain V2 not much of a visual reaction as before although it did show some spots.

Revelation is showing some reaction similar to the amount iron cleanse did.

Renegade showing a lot of reaction lots of circles again.

Now these were all then agitated with there respective brushes and rinsed off. Dried and then the whole bonnet sprayed with Iron-X to check for reactions.

The Video below...






Now from this test and combined with my other testing these are my findings.

All the fallout products on test do a great job of removing fallout if agitated, i have tried this a good few times on different vehicles and different materials some metal and some fibreglass.

Here are reactions on the Fibreglass roof of a folding camper...






Now if your wanting a contactless fallout remover then there are only 2 here that for me come the closest they are Bilt Hamber Korrosol and Iron-X.

In my testing i tried them all again on a 8 month old Kia Venga that has never had any treatment but is garaged majority of time when not in use.
Im not even going to bother hosting the pictures as all gave very little reaction but what i did find was that even without agitation that all removed just about all the fallout there was even the Autosmart Fallout Remover on this vehicle only having light fallout.

So for a vehicle such as this the Autosmart Fallout Remover is a very cheap and effective option. Especially if you dont wish to agitate.

I have tried these on work vehicles 7 years old that if they ever get washed its through a truck wash, have tried on folding campers and caravans.

Tried on again Work Vehicles that are one or two years old.

If you are happy to agitate the fallout remover all will remove the fallout.

If you want a localised product the iron cleanse has the most cling and little to no run off.

If you want most removal without agitation then its the Korrosol or Iron-X.

I have taken pictures also and i will look to post these up also, as i say i have done a lot of testing on real world vehicles and have masses of pictures but its irrelevant to post stacks and stacks and have my bandwidth taken up and then you dont get to see any pictures. I will have to decide what to put up.

A Huge thank you to the Companies That shipped there products for testing all willing to allow a joe public honest test of there products.

I salute you all....:wave: Thank You.

Product Pricing....

Im taking this as the average price as even the manufacturer may have a special offer on so just shop around people, Prices do vary.

OCD Iron Cleanse... 500ml... £11.95... 2lt... £34.95. http://www.orchard-autocare.com/PBSCCatalog.asp?ItmID=11419133

CarPro UK Iron-X... 500ml... £10.99... 4lt... £58.00. http://www.carpro.uk.com/wash-decontamination/ Not included the 1lt refill as this is pretty much done with i think until new packaging comes out.

Obsession Wax Renegade... 500ml... £9.99... 1lt... £14.99. http://www.obsessionwax.com/exterior-cleaning/

Angel Wax Revelation... 500ml... £7.95... 1lt... £9.95... 5lt... £39.95. http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=revelation-fallout-remover

AutoBrite Direct Purple Rain V2... 500ml... £10.00... 1lt... £18.00... 5lt... £56.00. http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/index.php/purple-rain-2-0-iron-decontamination-remover.html

Bilt Hamber Korrosol... 1lt... £12.95... 5lt... £52.94. http://www.bilthamber.com/korrosol

Autosmart Fallout Remover... 5lt... £19.99. http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/autosmart-fallout-remover-5-litres.php?cPath=82

In this instance this is taken from Elite car care only because the majority of this will be sold through Autosmart Franchises and as they are self employed they set there own pricing so you may well get cheaper from a Autosmart franchise.

*


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Excellent post cheers mate


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

CarChem Revolt is my current go to iron remover / wheel cleaner.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

I would have to go with envy or blit hamber


----------



## jack-c (Oct 21, 2012)

Korrosol for me. Great product and good value for money.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Iron-X, with Korrosol on a good second place.


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

CarChem Revolt is the best iv used so far. It used to be purple rain but after what iv seen it do especially on my wifes wheels on the corsa..... Good god thats good s**t!

Got 1 ltr off a trader for £13-£15. Cant grumble with that price.


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Iron x for me


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Car Chem revolt for me


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Korrosol for the win. 
Gonz.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

potter88 said:


> I'm looking to get some iron remover
> 
> Just wondered what's best as I believe there's Iron X, AF Iron Out and a Dodo Juice one too


Iron remover or wheel cleaner?

Most of these iron removers don't clean good at all.

TacSystem Iron Zero (and in all its rebottled forms) is an awesome iron remover, but Sonax Full Effect cleans wheels much better and you still get bleeding effect if that's your thing.


----------



## burhaan (Jul 6, 2014)

i tried the dodo one which i thought was very good


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Bilt Hamber Korrosol is very very good and even smell nice..


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Brandz said:


> i tried the dodo one which i thought was very good


As a wheel cleaner it's great and I love it but for the paint work I always go to the Korrosol. 
Gonz.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Angelwax revelation for me or even one that no one has mentioned yet...Britemax Ironmax

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Iron X & Car Chem Revolt for me, tried many others and none have impressed me like these two.


----------

